# video of my 250g+



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is my first attempt at doing a video.....
please do not laugh..
VIDEO 2011 10 12 21 06 35 - YouTube


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

seems like that did not work so lets try another way.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Video of my rays and other fish eating dew worms....


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the setup, nice tank....and what is the sand(looks great)...and how often you do water changes with this sort of setup...


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice rays!


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice setup


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> I like the setup, nice tank....and what is the sand(looks great)...and how often you do water changes with this sort of setup...


sand is 3m s grade tan,,,water changes are 50% every 3 days with out fail..


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Adrian!!! Great job on the tank.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fixed the video for you Adrian, if you click on edit for the post with the video you will see what I copied into to get it to work. All you need between the youtube tags is the whatever comes after the = sign in the link


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Right on! Really cool!


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Awesome looking tank!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice red hooks. 
You don't seem to see them very often anymore.


----------

